# Question about the new "pure" dog food



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Started noodle on the pure food but a bit confused about the measurements. Some help pls.
I got the 500g bag and it says it makes 2kg.
For noodles weight she should get 80 - 110g a day, should I weigh out 80g of powder or do I take into consideration that the bag makes 4 times it's weight and only weigh out 20g which will turn into 80g when hydrated?
I don't want to under or over feed her.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I took it as those weights are for pre-hydrated food as it would be a pretty meagre portion otherwise, but to split that weight into how ever many meals you give your dog a day. Hope it is going down well Noodle is gorgeous.


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Woo

I also took it that the amount that they recommend is before soaking. I've got some samples to try Raffy with but I've had to leave it a few days because his tum has been a bit 'iffy'. Hopefully, today's the day. I'll be interested to know how you get on


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

arlo said:


> I took it as those weights are for pre-hydrated food as it would be a pretty meagre portion otherwise, but to split that weight into how ever many meals you give your dog a day. Hope it is going down well Noodle is gorgeous.


Yes I are right it would be too small a protion if dived by 4, if I had thought about it like that I could have worked it out myself! Thanks


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

loopyloo said:


> Hi Woo
> 
> I also took it that the amount that they recommend is before soaking. I've got some samples to try Raffy with but I've had to leave it a few days because his tum has been a bit 'iffy'. Hopefully, today's the day. I'll be interested to know how you get on


Noodle loves it, i'm sooooo happy as I have had trouble with her feeding for the last few months, she was turning her nose up at everyting and went whole days without eating somethimes. I tried (and wasted) so many different foods this last few months. Thumbs up from us


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Woo said:


> Noodle loves it, i'm sooooo happy as I have had trouble with her feeding for the last few months, she was turning her nose up at everyting and went whole days without eating somethimes. I tried (and wasted) so many different foods this last few months. Thumbs up from us


That is really good, glad Noodle has found something she enjoys, wish both of mine took to it so well Arlo just wants chicken! Not rehydrated Savannah liked it though but it is awkward to feed them different foods. Happy munching Noodle


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Noodle loves it, that's great news .. this food sounds really good actually  

What does it look and smell like.. hey we could do with some photos.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Arlo not a fab then .. what does he like cooked chicken or raw?


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

:


JoJo said:


> Arlo not a fab then .. what does he like cooked chicken or raw?


He is so fussy, I have so many bags of recommended food here that he has refused! If I shread the (cooked)chicken fine enough and use a small kibble he eats some of it as he cant help it, with larger kibble he will actually suck it and spit it out  People say if he was hungry he would eat, but I can't bear the thought of him going without food for more than a day while he is still growing. As pure was so different thought we might have a winner, far from it!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

arlo said:


> :
> 
> He is so fussy, I have so many bags of recommended food here that he has refused! If I shread the (cooked)chicken fine enough and use a small kibble he eats some of it as he cant help it, with larger kibble he will actually suck it and spit it out  People say if he was hungry he would eat, but I can't bear the thought of him going without food for more than a day while he is still growing. As pure was so different thought we mite have a winner, far from it!


Noodle does the same thing with kibble, picks it out of the food and drops it all around her bowl. What I do now is I give the kibble a quick blast in the (oh I can't think, the thing that chops stuff) and it comes out fine and I mix it in with her food.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Ahh Noodle loves it, that's great news .. this food sounds really good actually
> 
> What does it look and smell like.. hey we could do with some photos.


I haven't smelt it, but it looks like powder but with bits in, i'll take a before and after picture of noodles dinner tonight.


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Woo

Is there a progress report on Noodle and the Pure pet food. We're slowly introducing Raffy to it and it seems to be going well, though early days yet.


----------

